# Who is your favorite model



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, seeing all the pics of hot women gave me an idea...  I want people to post a pic of their favorite model.  All that I ask is NO NUDES!!!  I want this to be kept work safe for those of us who browse while working   Plz post away!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517069[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Jessica Biel

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517086[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

.

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517089[/img2]


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 15, 2004)

I forgot what the question was... 

hmm....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Will this Help?

Stacy Kiebler
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517190[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Katie Price (Jordan)
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517196[/img2]


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

cindy...elle...christie, I still like the origional..'super models'


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Another of Katie(before implants)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517199[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> cindy...elle...christie, I still like the origional..'super models'



Post a pic


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

@ work....no can do.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Ali Landry
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517204[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Yet another of Katie(Jordan)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517206[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Trish 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517208[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Aria 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517210[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Another of Ali Landry
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517213[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Jenna Jameson
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517217[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

2
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517218[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

3 Last one for today.
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517221[/img2]


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 15, 2004)

NO ONE CAN CAN EVEN BEGIN TO TOUCH GISELE BUNDCHEN !!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Going to have to save to your hard drive and then upload here man.


----------



## X Ring (Jan 15, 2004)

now see this one could get to be as good as the one over on the explorer forum that unfortunately is no more.  Check out www.entensity.net and click on daily babe or whatever it is on the upper right.  hot hot pics there and a funny site


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Christina Lindley
Lindley


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> now see this one could get to be as good as the one over on the explorer forum that unfortunately is no more.



Where do you suppose I got the brilliant idea Gary


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Christina Lindley-- I sooo agree 

[img2]http://www.christinalindley.net/images/portfolio/md008.jpg[/img2]
[img2]http://www.christinalindley.net/images/portfolio/md007.jpg[/img2]


----------



## kuso (Jan 15, 2004)

Carmella DeCesare


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

wheres my pic??

JK!!!!!!!  very hot models


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

we're waiting for yours..silly...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lmao, i dont even begin to compare! im a chubbster
oh yeah and real  boobs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

again..prove it...


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

lol, i told u im taking scary b4 pics soon


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

they won't be....


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

trust me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

nope. prove it!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> again..prove it...




I second that!  Prove it!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 17, 2004)

greeky

post the pics,  we wanna see what the greek girl got


----------



## Sara Valentine (Jan 17, 2004)

I know this is shameless shilling but I have to add myself  (lol)
http://www.onemodelplace.com/model_list.cfm?ID=38615


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 17, 2004)

god damn sara

you are a fine ass girl !!!!

but more fitness model type


----------



## Brak86 (Jan 17, 2004)

catherine bell with long hair....omg she is so sexyyy...shes half persian too! ahah

http://www.platinum-celebs.com/celebs-wallpapers/catherine_bell/catherine_bell007.jpg


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2004)

nice


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Brooke Burke*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521011[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Britney*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521013[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Veronica Zemanova*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521016[/img2]


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 19, 2004)

britneyyyyyy come on dude


she is as country as it gets


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Eva Mendes*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521020[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*#2*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521021[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> britneyyyyyy come on dude
> she is as country as it gets



  What you dont like Britney?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Molly Sims*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521025[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*#2*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521027[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*#3*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521028[/img2]


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 19, 2004)

eva mendes is much better than britney

but i dont like either, one is a typical looking southern redneck girl and the other typical lookign latina girl, neither have any special and distinctive features !!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I wish you were right and both of them were typical... They are both pretty damn hot IMO.  Dont see many latina or southern girls that look like that around here.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Angel Veil*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521037[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Angel #2*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521038[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2004)

*Angel 3*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521039[/img2]


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 21, 2004)

well i guess we know what Angel's distinct feature is


----------



## Brak86 (Jan 21, 2004)

i do not think eva is good looking at all...i mean i would still bang her but compared to all theother celebs...nah


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Sara Valentine*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523723[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*#2*

Damn she is sooo hot! 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523725[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*#3*

And this is my favorite pic of her 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523726[/img2]


Yea yea... I know she posted her site, but I just wanted to see the pics up on the thread


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Brak86 *_
> i do not think eva is good looking at all...i mean i would still bang her but compared to all theother celebs...nah



  I thought she was pretty hot.  Maybe post apic of a model you like?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

Those girls don't look like FITNESS models... most are too skinny and have no muscle definition.

I do love Brooke Burke though


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi BF!  

Here ya go 
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523736[/img2]


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kuso (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I do love Brooke Burke though




You are not alone


----------



## Rixmon (Jan 21, 2004)

Any Busty Asian woman


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

I suppose I can post a few.  Azn women dont really do it for me so I was skipping them


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Sung Hi Lee*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523968[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*#2*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523970[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*#3*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523973[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Francine Dee*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523975[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Francine Dee #2*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523977[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Francine Dee #3*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523979[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*More Brooke!*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523981[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Brook*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523985[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

*Personal Fav...*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523986[/img2]


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 21, 2004)

wow francine dee is fucking hot..where did u find her P?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 21, 2004)

wow... 

wow...

Big props to Premier for his support of this thread... hell of a good job bro!!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: #2*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=523970[/img2]




Now thats HOT! I have several of her threads in the members only section.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't forget about Alyssa

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=426843


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=426611


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

naw alissa can't even compare to francine


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 22, 2004)

Holy Crap!!  Francine Dee is gorgeous!  Do you think the Great Satan can put MY head on her bod????


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> naw alissa can't even compare to francine


Completely disagree!!!

But to each his/her own


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> wow francine dee is fucking hot..where did u find her P?



Friend on another board likes her, so he posted some pics.


BF-- I really like Alyssa Milano.  I tend to go towards the girl next door look


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/13_files/79023-1028484003.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Alyssa*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=524896[/img2]


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Love that pic!  Definitely adding it to my collection


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Another/last one*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=524899[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

BF--- If you like her, I reccomend a movie called "Hugo Pool"  I thought it was a really good flic!  I need to add it into the "movies that made me cry(MEN ONLY)" Thread LOL


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

francine is hotter i'm telling ya


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats because you have a thing for azn women  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Im stuck between Angel Veil and Sara Valentine


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Angelica Pamituan*

Here ya guys go!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525170[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Another
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525171[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525172[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Last one.*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525173[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Carmen Electra*

Can ya tell I have a boring job?  

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525175[/img2]


----------



## DrChiro (Jan 22, 2004)

jlb001....by far the hottest model on the planet!
(i could be biased b/c she is my girly)


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Carmen*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525177[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Carmen*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525182[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Carmen*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525183[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Grrr baby....*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525184[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Last One*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525185[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> jlb001....by far the hottest model on the planet!
> (i could be biased b/c she is my girly)




So upload a pic   Dont be greedy!

Just make sure NO nudes.  Want to keep it work safe


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

*Last for the day...*

Say hello to Heather 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525193[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh... damn...

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525196[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

One can only imagine the possibilities!  
[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=525198[/img2]


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

it's hard liking carmen electra after that fling she had with rodman..ugghh


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

who is this heather lady?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats because you have a thing for azn women  LOL


uhh no not really just francine


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea, Rodman is a freakin dirtball... But you know women, they like the "Bad Boy" or whatever.  Carmen is still very beautiful, but I dont know if I would date her.  My cousin knows her and she says she is into a lot of drugs and whatnot.

As for Heather.  She had a webpage.  It was put up on the net by her husband, but has been removed.  Im guessing she found out LOL  I might be able to dig up some more pics of her, I will post them if I find any.  She is definately the type of woman I would like to marry


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

*Angelina Jolie*

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531122[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brandy Dahl*

Im bored 

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531123[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

*Hot Chicks!*

Damn...  That girl on the left is BANGIN!

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531125[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Pink bikini chick #1

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531126[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

#2

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531128[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

#3

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531131[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

#4

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531133[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

#5

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531134[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2004)

Last...

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531135[/img2]


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn, it seems a lot of guys here at IM have a think for oriental girls huh?


----------



## david (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sara Valentine *_
> I know this is shameless shilling but I have to add myself  (lol)
> http://www.onemodelplace.com/model_list.cfm?ID=38615




I don't know how I missed this but VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE and breathtaking I might add!


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 17, 2004)

i agree i also have no idea how i missed this one


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Kristanna Loken*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/28_files/maxim_movies4.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Adriana Lima*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/29_files/lima99122.jpg[/img2]


[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/29_files/adriana-lima3.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Natalia Paris*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/31_files/natalia%20paris.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Girls of Panama!*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama1.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama2.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama3.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama4.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama5.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama6.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama7.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama8.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/33_files/panama9.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you guess where I am going on vacation next?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Nice ass*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/34_files/nice_rear_view.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/35_files/unknownbabe-.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Hot anna nicole smith...*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/35_files/001.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/35_files/7.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/35_files/anna30.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/35_files/3.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/36_files/ans_002.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sayonara Diniz*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/102.jpg[/img2][img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/101.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/107.jpg[/img2][img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/106.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/110.jpg[/img2][img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/40_files/602.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Michelle Hunziker*



[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/41_files/michelle_hunziker_004_1024.jpg[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sofia Vergara*

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/41_files/sofia_vergara2-1024.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/41_files/sofia_vergara3-1024.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/41_files/sofia_vergara4-1024.jpg[/img2]



SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! : : :


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

THEY ALL ARE!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

I was gonna post a bunch of picts, but the site said too many in the post... so it fuking deleted all the links


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 18, 2004)

I think Britney Spears booty can't be matched, except for maybe........Vida Guerra...
anyways, here's my pick:::::

Yamila Diaz


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

TINY!!!


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 18, 2004)

let me try again w/ another pic


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ I love this world. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I love this world. _



i love women.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> #5
> 
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531134[/img2]



STILL CANT GET OVER THIS!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ I was looking to this pic too..  _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

damn...what if you actually had a girl like that??
it would almost elminate the purpose of looking at these photos...

WOULD YOU REALLY WANT TO FEEL THAT WAY?

ill settle for a girl that isnt a barbie doll, just so i wont get tired of pics like these:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531134


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Michelle Hunziker*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> [img2]http://model.marsmonkey.com/41_files/michelle_hunziker_004_1024.jpg[/img2]




or this....
just imagining sex with girls like this is worth it...


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

_ When you get older you will change your thoughts.. You gonna start thinking.. "What if I had them all ?"
You gonna like so much being an adult.  _


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> STILL CANT GET OVER THIS!




www.prettypix.com


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^ damn you PM....

brb


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

unfortunately im not alone in da house...ill have to bookmark it for tomorrow 

i bet i know where big V is right now tho....


----------



## Vieope (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> i bet i know where big V is right now tho....



_  Are you psychic?  _


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

How do you make the pic show in the post?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

you type:
[ img ]  the url goes here  [ /img ]


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

except you take out the spaces between the brackets


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

ok good lookin out


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

this is my favorite pic.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 19, 2004)

why did it say thumb not img


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

dont space between the brackets and the url.


----------



## SAUL2004 (May 17, 2007)

In my opinion: BRANDY DAHL   http://img107.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=30536_2005-09-25_023732_BrandyDahl_5fb9d5e6_122_1175lo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MeatZatk (May 17, 2007)

first post occurs on a thread more than 3 years old.


----------



## DontStop (May 17, 2007)

ahh

Tyson Beckford






Mathias Laurisden





Stan





Ryan H





Milan


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2007)

Now your ruining it....

Carmen Electra knocks all of them out of the water. She is the hottest chick on the planet!


----------



## DontStop (May 17, 2007)

haha i can post tons more, but those guys are my fav

Ryan H

fuck me sideways


----------



## Double D (May 17, 2007)

Haha....I like your style.


----------



## Gazhole (May 17, 2007)

Keeley Hazell, Kyla Cole, Aria Giovanni, Lucy Pinder...

Mmm.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

DontStop said:


> ahh
> 
> Tyson Beckford
> 
> ...



Cheik Kongo's long lost brother?


----------



## Mista (May 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Cheik Kongo's long lost brother?



Just because they're black.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

This little cutie. 


Alessandra Ambrosia.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrosia.



Is she standing next to two huge pink condoms?


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> Just because they're black.



No, because they have similar physiques and facial structure. 

GOD DAMN, I am sick of this assumed racism shit, seriously.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Is she standing next to two huge pink condoms?



That's my fault. 

I don't clean up after myself.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrosia.



Too thin.
Cute though


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's my fault.
> 
> I don't clean up after myself.



freak!


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Too thin.
> Cute though



She is real skinny, but this is the "Who is your favorite model?" thread.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2007)

to post a pic save it to your pc, go here n select browse, locate the pic on your pc n select open then upload. upload it then copy the link that says hotlink for forums 1 and paste it. no need to add image tags.





ta da.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> Just because they're black.



And their heads are the same shape, and they have very similar builds, and they have the same haircut. 






And they're black.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

Nah, Mista is right.

I think this guy is a long lost brother as well -


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nah, Mista is right.
> 
> I think this guy is a long lost brother as well -


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2007)

lawl


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrosia.



look at the ass behind her


----------



## KentDog (May 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Alessandra Ambrosia.


Her and Adrianna Lima are the two hottest Victoria's Secret models. Heidi Klum used to be a favorite as well.. five or so years ago.


----------



## J'Bo (May 24, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Damn...  That girl on the left is BANGIN!
> 
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=531125[/img2]



Banging because she has her boobs hanging out? Or because you are into 12 year olds?


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Banging because she has her boobs hanging out? Or because you are into 12 year olds?



I cant even see the picture    But it was probably because of her boobs.  My last 3 girlfriends were 8yrs or older than myself.  How 'young' are you? 

Edit: just saw 31.  I can drop that to 7yrs


----------



## goob (May 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> 
> Alessandra Ambrosia.


 
Out-fucking-standing.  Forgetting the stupid pose- a top class honey.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 25, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Banging because she has her boobs hanging out? Or because you are into 12 year olds?





Holy shit, one of the finest IM has ever seen is back.  You probably don't know who I am but I sure know of you.


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

PreMier said:


> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=521016[/img2]





PreMier said:


> 2
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517218[/img2]





PreMier said:


> Aria
> [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=517210[/img2]



PreMier...you have excellent taste, my friend 


Also see:


http://www.erotiqlinks.com/tgp/babes/ericacamp/golemi/16.jpg - Erica Campbell.

Keeley-Hazell-World-Cup-Strip-020.jpg - Keeley Hazell

http://www.funmunch.com/celebrities/models/kyla_cole/enlarge/kyla_cole_6.jpg - Kyla Cole


----------



## maniclion (May 25, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Banging because she has her boobs hanging out? Or because you are into 12 year olds?


Look who finally shows up, and of course it's to hit on Premy....


----------



## KentDog (May 26, 2007)




----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Look who finally shows up, and of course it's to hit on Premy....




Let me have my 15 minutes god damnit!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Look who finally shows up, and of course it's to hit on Premy....



Dont worry the last thing i would do is hit on premy  
Hey speak of the devil....we were just looking at the surf conditions for Hawaii in August...thinking of going down there from the 25 August to the 1 September. Oh and we are one step closer to getting an American Eskimo  



fletcher6490 said:


> Holy shit, one of the finest IM has ever seen is back.  You probably don't know who I am but I sure know of you.



Hey there....no sorry i don't know of you....but thanks for the compliment...i always peak in to see what people have been up to once and a while. Gotta make sure that my boys are behaving themselves and be sure to throw my .02 in now and again and then pop a George Bush hating line in there somewhere. I actually met a man today that writes letters to Bush on used airplane puke bags...he is my new hero 

Prem....dont worry i am no where near the young ripe age of the cute little model. She does have nice little blueberries though


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Let me have my 15 minutes god damnit!



15 minutes? You wouldnt last 1


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 29, 2007)

J'Bo said:


> Dont worry the last thing i would do is hit on premy
> Hey speak of the devil....we were just looking at the surf conditions for Hawaii in August...thinking of going down there from the 25 August to the 1 September. Oh and we are one step closer to getting an American Eskimo
> 
> 
> ...





Holy crap, she kinda internet talked to me.  I'm in love


----------



## BoytonHeavy (May 30, 2007)

Alessandra Ambrosio..
I got posters of her in my room...


----------

